

Ruby/Rails book recommendations by skill level/background (newb to haxor, Java refugee...) - henning
http://blog.mrneighborly.com/2007/10/ruby-and-rails-bibliography-of-sorts.html

======
nickb
Start with: [http://www.amazon.com/Rails-Way-Addison-Wesley-
Professional-...](http://www.amazon.com/Rails-Way-Addison-Wesley-Professional-
Ruby/dp/0321445619)

Look up some examples here: <http://www.pragprog.com/titles/rails2>

Once you have something worth of deploying, follow this:
<http://www.pragprog.com/titles/fr_deploy>

Need some recipes? <http://www.pragprog.com/titles/fr_arr/advanced-rails-
recipes>

~~~
jjburka
I second the Rails Way book , its a great book thats easy to follow and
organized. For learning Ruby I found [http://www.amazon.com/Ruby-Programming-
Language-David-Flanag...](http://www.amazon.com/Ruby-Programming-Language-
David-
Flanagan/dp/0596516177/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1217101203&sr=1-1)
to be great

------
gtani
There's alotta rails books coming out, see amazon. This list is not up to
date, either:

<http://antoniocangiano.com/rails-books/>

I recommend, in addition to the 2 lists, Ediger's "Advanced Rails", Rappin's
"Professional Rails", and Ezra Z/Pragmatic's "Deploying Rails" . Haven't seen
AWDWR vers. 3 beta, but Pragmatic's betas are usually worth reading after the
first revision or 2

the last thread re:rails books

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=162210>

